# Tesshu 240



## Dardeau (Dec 14, 2014)

I've spent a week with this knife now and sharpened it once, I feel like I can have an opinion.
First here are some pics as bought:



View attachment 25718



And that's all the pics you're getting for now as none of the ones I took on my phone are decent enough to be shared.

First things first, those tall bevels on this knife, much like a Mizuno (I hear) are a finish. I did lay each bevel flat on a stone and scratch it up a little bit and the actual bevels are pretty close to where the finish says they are but there is no transition or shinogi line like on other wide beveled gyutos I've owned, especially the Ichimonji I sold. 

That being said, this knife cuts really well. It is shorter than 240mm by a little bit, but doesn't feel stubby. The right side is taller than the left and has a bit of convexing to it while the left side has a bit of a hollow a couple off mm above the edge but is otherwise flat. It didn't wedge in anything I cut with it, including some pretty beefy pumpkins, and did fine cuts like a dream. There were some issues with cut food sticking to the knife, apples, green onions, and ham come to mind, but overall I am elated with how it cuts food.

The bad news: the cladding is very reactive. After a week of letting patina build it discolors onions and cabbage and leaves off flavors on things(radishes and apples), as well as stinking it up pretty strongly. In going to give it some time, maybe force a little patina, but ultimately this is a big problem with an otherwise awesome knife.

The fit and finish on the knife is very good, no rough surfaces, and a very nice handle. I'm in the minority that prefers a d shaped handle, and a small one at that, but I think most of yall would really like this one. I got used to the larger size but the smaller ds on my other knives fit me better. If I get the reactivity under control I may buy a Masamoto or Shigefusa handle and stick it on there.

Overall this is a hell of a deal, and if I can get the reactivity controlled, it will move into a slot in the daily use category.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to review the above blade. I found the fact that the apparent tall bevels are actually a finish, very interesting. Any chance you might be able to take a good choil pic? I would definitely give the knife a bit more time in terms of settling the reactivity.


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 14, 2014)

I'd love to get a good pic but all I have is an iPhone. Like I said the "bevels" are pretty close to the real thing, just without a solid shinogi transition. The Sakai Ichimonji gyuto I somewhat regret selling had a very sharp transition. Let me give a chill shot a whirl and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 14, 2014)

Boom! Donut box as background did the trick!


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice work, looks good!


----------



## chinacats (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks a bit beefier than I was picturing--what's the weight like?

BTW, that saya looks freaking cool!


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 18, 2014)

Weight is 6.6 oz according to my portion scale.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 18, 2014)

Weird, my 270 isn't very reactive at all (yes, I removed the lacquer), and I've used it with all of the normal suspects. Mine has taken a steady and fairly even patina with use. I would suggest dipping the blade in hot vinegar, that has helped me with other knives I've owned which have been very reactive.


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 18, 2014)

I gave it a vinegar bath and then julienned 6 gallons of onions and it finally started to patina in a stable manner. How long is your 270 in real talk? Mine is definitely short, but that fits my needs better than a full 240.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 19, 2014)

It's about 255 on the edge, and about 272, ferrule to tip, so pretty typical for a knife from Sakai.


----------

